# new here



## davido (Jul 4, 2005)

I work in downtown oklahoma city, and a coworker caught 2 pigeons, and was going to take them home, but didn't have a cage to put them in, so I told him I would like them, I have a big cage in my garage. My boys will like them, we already have a parokeet and a cockitiel (sp). I like birds and I have approached the ferrel pigeons and have petted them, and we have had some trapped in the building and they have let me catch them and put them outside. anyway I have them in a good size box with some food and water. and I'll transfer them to the cage when i get home tonight. so what should i feed them? chicken chow, crushed corn?


----------



## pdpbison (Mar 15, 2005)

Hi Davido,



Sounds like you have a nice beginning and a nice way with Birds!


For Pigeons, (well, of course scan all the threads here as you have time for, for general learning things,) 'whole' and wholesome Seeds are the way-to-go.

Any Seed with a less than intact skin or covering to it, is a somewhat deteriorated or oxidized Seed and will have less nutrition, so, the cracked-Corn, while an old and constant tradition, was never all that good for Birds of any kind, really to begin with, and is not good for Pigeons. It is not 'bad', but lets say, that there is room for beter.

So, if possible see your local Seed and Feed Businesses and see what they have for "Pigeon Seed Mixes"...usually, these will be various dried Peas and other Seeds.

Also, provide them access to some nice Grit of some kind. 
I tend to rely on the crushed Oyster Shell kind.

And allways, "fresh" clean Water...


Pigeons also should be eating some sort of 'greens' now and then, and mine used to love those big wierd looking "Kale", but now, I have no Birds to teach the others to eat it! So I am experimenting off and on to see what sorts of Greens they will eat.

All my Birds for years no have been transient since I am rehabbing or raising orphans, and do not have my resident Flock of indoor but daily free fliers any more...


Have fun...!

And read through all the threads here as you can...lots to learn all tolled...


Phil
Las Vegas


----------



## Reti (Jul 20, 2003)

Hi Davido,

are the pigeons youngsters or adults, are they healthy?
The reason why I am asking is, why would your coworker capture two pigeons? There are many pigeons that are unreleasable and need good homes, maybe even at your local shelter or local rehabbers.
If they are adult birds they might have babies somewhere waiting to be fed.
Maybe you can advice your coworker that it is not a good idea to just capture healthy birds from the wild.

I hope your guys will adjust fine. Phil gave you good advice an feeding.

Reti


----------



## pdpbison (Mar 15, 2005)

Oh! My gooness, I did not notice the initial part about the co-worker having 'caught' two Pigeons...!

Lol...eeeeesh, I am blind some times...

Yea, whats up with that Davido?

What goes on there with that?


I was thingking somehow thay were going to "give" you Two Pigeons in some way like they were experienced with them and you wanting to start out or something...I misread...

Phil
las vegas


----------

